
Ask HN: How do you generate rewarding leads? - jMyles
For some of you, this may amount to a sort of secret sauce, but I&#x27;m wondering: How can I generate fulfilling leads?<p>I find that the best jobs either just sort of fall on me when I least expect it or are the result of an incredibly time-consuming (and sometimes fraught with emotional uncertainty) campaign of lead-generation.<p>I feel confident about my work, excited to help people, and capable of taking on zany, bizarre, opaque challenges on a self-starting basis.<p>Yet, most of the jobs that I come across are either 1) insufficiently challenging (and thus below a budget that I can comfortably consider) or 2) a logistical mismatch (ie, looking for full-time).<p>How can I generate leads that are fulfilling and a good match for me?  Without spending weeks and weeks doing it?
======
jMyles
This post doesn't seem to appear on the 'ask' section...?

